
TikTok and WeChat Expose Big Tech’s Lack of Innovation - saeedjabbar
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2020-08-13/tiktok-and-wechat-expose-big-tech-s-lack-of-innovation
======
maerF0x0
This is another nail in the coffin showing that America has forgotten how to
build.

Anecdotally I have been shocked at just how complacent much of the American
culture is. They're usually offended that you'd want things to be better, as
though it's a shameful slight on them.

Someone once asked me what I thought could be improved. So I listed a few
things. They turned around with "If you think it's so bad why dont you
leave?". The fact that things are improvable doesnt mean they're bad.

~~~
aeternum
I disagree, there's really nothing unique about TikTok and WeChat. It was
basically a Vine clone with a slightly better algorithm for learning user
preferences, but nothing fancier than what Google/FB have been using.

In terms of culture, complaining about something is of little value. The
internet has resulted in an onslaught of feedback to creators of all kinds.
Much of it is not well thought-out and is of minimal value. I find that truly
constructive feedback is still generally well-received.

~~~
maerF0x0
To be clear about the scenario, I was asked my opinion. I dont just go around
complaining.

I have found that unless the person is totally primed for negative feedback,
it always results in defensiveness and spite. I've had people back stab me
after asking my opinion.

I mostly just dont bother anymore (in person).

------
tatrajim
As in Apple silicon?

And still waiting for any new language or operating system from East Asia.
Their entire IT industry has been built with technology cavalierly
appropriated legally and otherwise from the West. Wake me when any
reciprocation in fundamental tools, paradigms, algorithms occurs.

~~~
claudiulodro
> And still waiting for any new language or operating system from East Asia

The Ruby programming language?

~~~
tatrajim
Touché. I should have said China. But Ruby is, alas, the exception that proves
the rule.

------
nine_zeros
This keeps coming up. For a few years now people have been saying how far
ahead Asia is moving and how fast tech is moving there. Not just crapware but
also hardware, cars, solar, cheap smartphones etc.

Every time, someone would inevitably reply pointing out how US GDP is higher
or how they are copying or IP rights.

While these are all legit problems, people seem to be missing the point. The
US is impeding domestic progress with its policies. Reducing funding for
education, constant infighting, backward policies on climate, healthcare,
immigration and startup ecosystem.

All we are left with is bullying and forcing sales of assets. No signs of
actually competing.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
> No signs of actually competing.

Wait, how are American companies supposed to compete in China via online
services? They compete just fine around China: Cambodia, Laos, Mongolia, all
heavily leverage American internet services rather than Chinese ones.
But...no, they aren't going to compete inside China.

~~~
nine_zeros
We don't need to compete inside China. We have the rest of the world and first
access to the most important market in the world.

The reciprocity of app bans are fine but make no mistake, we are the copy cats
now.

------
verdverm
I don't see how these apps demonstrate any innovation in tech... they are just
apps.

K8S, TF, MRTK among others seem far more innovative when it comes to software.

Hardware is where it's at. SpaceX puts America way ahead for the space
industry

